# Thuốc Zymafluor d500 có tốt cho bé không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (14/8/20)

Zymafluor D 500 của Đức là sản phẩm thực phẩm chức năng dạng viên nén giúp bổ sung Fluor và vitamin D3 cho trẻ lọt lòng tới 3 tuổi. Sản phẩm Zymafluor D500 của Đức hộp 90 viên được phân phối bởi hãng Novartis, 1 hãng dược bậc nhất tại Đức. Viên nén Zymafluor D500 đem lại công dụng giúp tăng cường khả năng thu nạp canxi ở trẻ, phòng chống trạng thái sâu răng, rụng tóc ở trẻ, cho bé yêu của bạn cứng cấp, khỏe mạnh hơn.









*Thông tin chi tiết sản phẩm*

Tên sản phẩm: Zymafluor D500

Hãng sản xuất: Novartis

Xuất xứ: Đức

Quy bí quyết sản phẩm: hộp 90 viên

*Công dụng vượt bậc của Zymafluor D500 đối có trẻ*

TPCN dạng viên Zymafluor D500 giúp bổ sung Vitamin D3 và Fluor cho trẻ trong giai đoạn từ sơ sinh tới 3 tuổi.

Zymafluor D500 của Đức giúp trẻ hấp thụ canxi, phòng chống tình trạng còi xương và sâu răng, đồng thời tham dự công đoạn hình thành xương và răng ở trẻ dưới 2 tuổi.

Viên nén bổ sung Fluor và vitamin D3 cho trẻ của Đức còn tương trợ thời kỳ mọc răng của bé tiện dụng, giảm đau và ko sốt lúc mọc răng.

Sản phẩm Zymafluor D500 của Novartis còngiúp bảo vệ men răng, nâng cao cường khả năng thu nạp canxi cho bé xương kiên cố và răng trắng đẹp hơn.

Zymafluor D500 không mùi, không vị, ko gây nôn trớ, dễ tan trong nước bạn không quá khó khăn lúc cho bé uống so mang những chiếc khác.

*Thành phần trong viên uống Zymafluor D500 của Đức*

Sản phẩm Zymafluor D500 của Đức được chiết xuất trong khoảng những thành phần với nguyên nhân tự nhiên an toàn và lành tính, ko đựng độc tính, trái lại còn có phổ quát dược tính rẻ cho trẻ.

Zymafluor D500 90 song song ko cất thành phần chất bảo quản, chất tạo màu hay hương liệu tổng hợp nên an toàn, ko gây ra tác dụng phụ trong giai đoạn dùng cho trẻ.


500 I.E. Colecalciferol
12,5 µg Colecalciferol-Trockenkonzentrat
0.555 mg Natriumfuorid
0.25 mg Fluorid-Ion
Tá dược vừa đủ


*Tác dụng của thuốc Zymafluor® là gì?*

Vitamin D Zymafluor D500 là 1 dòng thực phẩm chức năng bổ sung dưỡng chất tương trợ cho sự phát triển về hệ xương và răng cho bé được các bác bỏ sỹ khuyên dùng.

*phương pháp tiêu dùng Zymafluor D500*

Bạn phải đọc kĩ chỉ dẫn sử dụng trước lúc tiêu dùng. Bạn hãy hỏi thầy thuốc hoặc dược sĩ về bất kì điều gì bạn không rõ can dự tới việc dùng thuốc.

Giả dụ trẻ sử dụng thuốc nhiều liên tục chỉ mất khoảng dài, ví dụ như dùng hai lần mỗi ngày, răng của trẻ có thể xuất hiện đốm trắng. giả dụ trẻ sơ sẩy nuốt một lượng to thuốc, bạn phải đưa trẻ tới bệnh viện ngay.

Bạn phải tiêu dùng thuốc theo đúng chỉ định của bác sĩ, không được tiêu dùng phổ thông hơn hoặc ít hơn so sở hữu liều chỉ định, không được tự ý ngưng thuốc ví như ko có sự cho phép của bác sĩ.

*Thận trọng/Cảnh báo khi tiêu dùng Vitamin D Zymafluor D500 hộp 90 viên của Đức*

Trước lúc sử dụng thuốc Zymafluor® bạn nên lưu ý các gì?

Trước lúc sử dụng thuốc Zymafluor® bạn nên biết:

Bạn ko nên tiêu dùng thuốc này nếu bạn bị dị ứng có bất kì thành phần nào của thuốc;

Liều thuốc cho trẻ phụ thuộc vào hàm lượng fluoride trong những loại thức uống, muối, kem đánh răng và độ tuổi của trẻ. bác sĩ mang thể giúp bạn tính toán liều chuẩn xác cho trẻ;

Báo cho thầy thuốc hoặc dược sĩ giả dụ bạn đang mang thai hoặc cho con bú.

những điều bạn cần lưu ý lúc tiêu dùng thuốc cho các trường hợp đặc thù (mang thai, cho con bú, phẫu thuật…)

Vẫn chưa mang phần lớn các nghiên cứu để xác định rủi ro khi tiêu dùng thuốc này trong giai đoạn có thai hoặc cho con bú. Trước khi tiêu dùng thuốc, hãy luôn hỏi quan điểm thầy thuốc để cân nhắc giữa lợi ích và nguy cơ. Bạn chỉ nên tiêu dùng khi đích thực thiết yếu hoặc khi lợi ích của việc tiêu dùng thuốc được xác định cao hơn nguy cơ.










*Thuốc Zymafluor D có thể tương tác với thuốc nào?*

Thuốc này sở hữu thể làm cho đổi thay khả năng hoạt động của thuốc khác mà bạn đang sử dụng hoặc gia nâng cao tác động của những tác dụng phụ. Để hạn chế tình trạng tương tác thuốc, thấp nhất là bạn viết 1 danh sách những thuốc bạn đang sử dụng (bao gồm thuốc được kê toa, không kê toa, thảo dược và thực phẩm chức năng) và cho thầy thuốc hoặc dược sĩ xem. Để đảm bảo an toàn lúc dùng thuốc, bạn không tự ý sử dụng thuốc, ngưng hoặc thay đổi liều lượng của thuốc mà không mang sự cho phép của thầy thuốc.

Bạn nên cho trẻ uống thuốc này cách xa những thuốc chứa muối nhôm, magie hoặc canxi ít nhất hai giờ.

*Zymafluor d500 của đức với thể tương tác với thực phẩm, đồ uống nào?*

Thức ăn, rượu và thuốc lá có thể tương tác với vài dòng thuốc nhất quyết. Hãy tham khảo quan điểm thầy thuốc về việc uống thuốc cùng thức ăn, rượu và thuốc lá. Bạn không nên uống rượu chỉ mất khoảng dùng thuốc.

Bạn cần thận trọng khi tiêu dùng thuốc này với những thực phẩm. Bạn không nên cho trẻ uống thuốc này cùng sở hữu sữa hoặc những chế phẩm làm trong khoảng sữa.

*Bảo quản thuốc Zymafluor D500 như thế nào?*

Bạn nên bảo quản thuốc Zymafluor® ở nhiệt độ phòng, tránh ẩm, hạn chế ánh sáng. Bạn không nên bảo quản thuốc trong phòng tắm. Bạn không nên bảo quản thuốc trong ngăn đá. Mỗi cái thuốc mang thể với những cách bảo quản khác nhau. Bạn hãy đọc kỹ chỉ dẫn bảo quản trên bao bì, hoặc hỏi dược sĩ. Bạn hãy giữ thuốc tránh xa tầm tay con nhỏ và thú nuôi.

*Liên hệ tìm Vitamin Zymafluor D500 chính hãng*

Mẹ Khỏe Con sáng tạo cam kết cung cấp sản phẩm Vitamin Zymafluor D500 và đa dạng sản phẩm Vitamin D chính hãng 100%.

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline: 0942.666.800


----------

